# Tour de Pologne 27 July-3 August 2013 **spoilers**



## smutchin (25 Jul 2013)

http://tourdepologne.pl/en/

Wiggo confirmed as a starter. Also Nibali, Scarponi, Basso, Cancellara...

And Sandy Casar, just to pique @Noodley's interest!

No Kwiatkowski though, which I expect the organisers are disappointed about.


----------



## smutchin (25 Jul 2013)

Full Sky team: Sergio Henao, Danny Pate, Luke Rowe, Ben Swift, Rigoberto Urán, Bradley Wiggins

Full start list: http://tourdepologne.pl/en/t/starting-list,content/


----------



## thom (25 Jul 2013)

Looking forward to Nibali & Wiggins riding against each other again


----------



## smutchin (25 Jul 2013)

Stage 1 has a summit finish. Here's a profile of the final climb - not exactly Ventoux but steep enough to make for a possibly interesting finish...


----------



## smutchin (25 Jul 2013)

And this is the summit finish of stage 2:





Both look like they could well suit Wiggo, if he's in form.


----------



## VamP (25 Jul 2013)

They sound very Italian for Poland


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jul 2013)

VamP said:


> They sound very Italian for Poland


Those plumbers get everywhere. Normal service resumed for stage 3


----------



## smutchin (25 Jul 2013)

VamP said:


> They sound very Italian for Poland


 
This will come as no surprise to anyone who watched the Tour de France coverage on Eurosport - they were advertising the two Italian stages very heavily, and the finish in the main square of historic Krakow.


----------



## VamP (25 Jul 2013)

Gosh! Bon giorno.


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2013)

I can't wait to see how Wiggo goes on this after the Giro descending fiasco. Anyone seen the weather forecast?


----------



## jarlrmai (25 Jul 2013)

Yup colour me excited, strong field and the Wiggo factor.


----------



## themosquitoking (25 Jul 2013)

Is it Wiggo or Henao SKY are riding for? I only ask because Wiggo was listed last on the team sheet and Henao first.


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Is it Wiggo or Henao SKY are riding for? I only ask because Wiggo was listed last on the team sheet and Henao first.


Who can say?
Henao will be doing the Vuelta so may want keep his powder only moist, if not totally dry. Wiggins is an unknown quantity but I suspect and hope that he will be wanting to win this.


----------



## smutchin (25 Jul 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Is it Wiggo or Henao SKY are riding for? I only ask because Wiggo was listed last on the team sheet and Henao first.



I did wonder the same but they're listed in alphabetical order so it's unclear. 

I'd suggest the course suits Wiggins more than Henao.


----------



## Crackle (25 Jul 2013)

Is that a TT at the end?

http://tourdepologne.pl/en/t/etap-vii,etap/#22


----------



## themosquitoking (25 Jul 2013)

rich p said:


> Who can say?
> Henao will be doing the Vuelta so may want keep his powder only moist, if not totally dry. Wiggins is an unknown quantity but I suspect and hope that he will be wanting to win this.


 
I'm guessing he'd like to win something this year.


----------



## themosquitoking (25 Jul 2013)

smutchin said:


> I did wonder the same but they're listed in alphabetical order so it's unclear.
> 
> I'd suggest the course suits Wiggins more than Henao.


 
Is it not hilly enough for Henao?


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> I'm guessing he'd like to win something this year.


To be fair he came second in the worst descender category behind Thibaut Pinot


----------



## themosquitoking (25 Jul 2013)

rich p said:


> To be fair he came second in the worst descender category behind Thibaut Pinot


 
Poulet d'argent?


----------



## smutchin (25 Jul 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Is it not hilly enough for Henao?



That, and/or not too hilly for Wiggo. Plus as @Crackle says, there's a TT at the end. 

There are no monster climbs but stage 6 looks interesting - five laps of a lumpy 38.4km course. Might be perfect for Nibali...


----------



## themosquitoking (25 Jul 2013)

I saw that stage and instantly thought, bugger that.


----------



## The Couch (25 Jul 2013)

smutchin said:


> That, and/or not too hilly for Wiggo. Plus as @Crackle says, there's a TT at the end.
> 
> There are no monster climbs but stage 6 looks interesting - five laps of a lumpy 38.4km course. Might be perfect for Nibali...
> 
> View attachment 26754





themosquitoking said:


> I saw that stage and instantly thought, bugger that.


 
Really? You "saw" that stage-profile?


----------



## Strathlubnaig (26 Jul 2013)

I am guessing Uran will be riding purely in support role, Sky will not want him to take any more points away with him


----------



## laurence (26 Jul 2013)

superb.
shame i couldn't have worked out a trip with Girlski to see this. next year, maybe.


----------



## rich p (26 Jul 2013)

laurence said:


> superb.
> shame i couldn't have worked out a trip with Girlski to see this. next year, maybe.


It would have been a less frenetic way to watch a Dolomite stage for sure.


----------



## Slaav (26 Jul 2013)

So do 'we' agree that is a failry strong Sky team and they are the ones to beat? Wiggo leading? Uran? Or Henao to keep him happy and manage the riders better?
Also, is anyone able to confirm that there has been no change to the Points leaving with the rider (Uran) on his move away? Cannot find the rules etc for some reason - maybe being anumpty on a Friday mornign isn't helping.....

Oops - being a total numpty http://inrng.com/2013/02/uci-points-system-to-change/


----------



## smutchin (26 Jul 2013)

Lampre look strong to me - Niemiec seems to be having something of an Indian summer in his career this year (sincerely hope there's nothing fishy in that) and will no doubt want to impress on home soil. Full team is: Scarponi, Niemiec, Ulissi, Serpa, Stortoni and Winner Anacona - yet another exciting young Colombian prospect (I think this will be his first race of the year - he's back after breaking his ankle in a crash in training last December).

Talking of Colombians, Coldeportes will be there too, which is nice.

Edit: however, no Betancur on the AG2R team, which is disappointing.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Jul 2013)

I think Sky will be riding for Henao and Wiggins will be really seeing how he feels, and maybe will let rip in the TT. Also pleased to see Coldeportes there - they have a strong team and they had success earlier in the season on some of the same (Italian) climbs.


----------



## smutchin (26 Jul 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Also pleased to see Coldeportes there - they have a strong team and they had success earlier in the season on some of the same (Italian) climbs.


 
Statto trivia: Darwin Atapuma's one professional win so far was stage 4 of the Giro del Trentino last year, which finished on the Passo Pordoi... which just happens to be the same summit that stage 2 finishes on.

Might not be quite the same conditions as last time he was there though...


----------



## rich p (26 Jul 2013)

smutchin said:


> Statto trivia: Darwin Atapuma's one professional win so far was stage 4 of the Giro del Trentino last year, which finished on the Passo Pordoi... which just happens to be the same summit that stage 2 finishes on.


I did the Pordoi on a hired mountain bike once as part of the Selle round. It took me some time.


----------



## smutchin (26 Jul 2013)

rich p said:


> It took me some time.


 
Is that as in: "I'm going outside, I may be some time"?


----------



## rich p (26 Jul 2013)

I was home by lunchtime for a cool draught of what they call beer out there. We'll always have that over the pros!


----------



## benb (26 Jul 2013)

Any TV coverage?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2013)

benb said:


> Any TV coverage?


Live on Eurosport from 16:30 to 18:00.


----------



## benb (26 Jul 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Live on Eurosport from 16:30 to 18:00.


 

Any TV coverage for people who don't want to give that amoral crook Murdoch any money?


----------



## rich p (26 Jul 2013)

benb said:


> Any TV coverage for people who don't want to give that amoral crook Murdoch any money?


Yes through Virgin


----------



## smutchin (26 Jul 2013)

benb said:


> Any TV coverage for people who don't want to give that amoral crook Murdoch any money?


 
You could be an immoral crook yourself and watch an illegal live stream on the internet.

Or pay for the Eurosport Player app.


----------



## Noodley (26 Jul 2013)

smutchin said:


> Is that as in: "I'm going outside, I may be some time"?


 
More likely to be rich-speak for "I may encounter some young ladies in need of an older gent's attentions"


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jul 2013)

Eurosport caption writer can't spell peloton. It's distracting me from the race itself.

EDIT: or is it the Polish spelling?


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Eurosport caption writer can't spell peloton. It's distracting me from the race itself.
> 
> EDIT: or is it the Polish spelling?


I thought it said peloton, non?
ucieczka is escape and that's Polish!


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2013)

Ah, peleton, you're right Dept!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jul 2013)

I don't know whether it's the correct Polish spelling though.


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2013)

According to Google translate, peloton should be oddział in Polish!


----------



## iLB (27 Jul 2013)

Basso? Still?


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2013)

Nibali dropped on a 5%er!


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2013)

iLB said:


> Basso? Still?


Never mind Basso, Rebellin is still there


----------



## iLB (27 Jul 2013)

I think Wiggins got dropped even earlier.


----------



## Stonechat (27 Jul 2013)

Think these guys nay have bigger objectives in mind than this race- it's a get yourself into racing form thing


----------



## Crackle (27 Jul 2013)

I didn't see it but the results are fractured all over the place. Hard to tell who's taking this seriously. Looks like Henao for Sky anyhow.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jul 2013)

Sky say that Wiggins was over 9 minutes behind and that this is his last tour (not race as I originally said) of the season. I've just finished reading his book about winning the Tour and he was talking about retiring from road racing and going back to the track (I think next year) and aiming for Rio.


----------



## iLB (27 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Sky say that Wiggins was over 9 minutes behind and that this is his last tour (not race as I originally said) of the season. I've just finished reading his book about winning the Tour and he was talking about retiring from road racing and going back to the track (I think next year) and aiming for Rio.


 

Last tour of the season? Where did you read that?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jul 2013)

iLB said:


> Last tour of the season? Where did you read that?


Here

http://news.sky.com/story/1121231/wiggins-returns-to-cycling-at-the-tour-of-poland


----------



## jdtate101 (27 Jul 2013)

He was always going to struggle at the end of a season. Most of the guys he's riding against have had fulls season's so are pretty much race fit, whereas Brad has had to only do training. They say that the only real prep for racing is to race, which is why some of the early season races like Paris-Nice, Dauphine, Trentino etc...are used heavily to get into shape for the Grand Tours. If you've missed most of the yr then it's going to be really hard to play catch up. Brad has only really raced in the Giro this yr with maybe a few smaller stage races thrown in, probably not enough miles competitively to really count.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jul 2013)

It's a shame there was no footage of Wiggo - there was another wet Italian descent (bienvenuto Bradley!) and I'd've liked to see how he handled it. Instead, all I know is that he came in 9 minutes or so down in a small bunch that included Ben Swift and Nibali. Sky's Danny Pate (+35 minutes) appears to have stopped for lunch.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Jul 2013)

Shame Atapuma didn't get it...


----------



## smutchin (28 Jul 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Shame Atapuma didn't get it...


 
I was out all day yesterday so missed it, but saw the pic of him on the podium. Another chance for him today...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (28 Jul 2013)

The coverage is pretty crap on this tour - there either aren't enough camera motorbikes or they aren't in the right places...


----------



## jarlrmai (28 Jul 2013)

Yeah I gave up yesterday, no-one knew the timings between the breakaways.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jul 2013)

That was an amazing bit of climbing from Riblon - he's on form.


----------



## Stonechat (28 Jul 2013)

managed to miss the coverage today


----------



## raindog (28 Jul 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That was an amazing bit of climbing from Riblon - he's on form.


great weekend for France with Gallopin yesterday


----------



## Slaav (28 Jul 2013)

May I ask why Sky are even at this race?

I am not sure if it is the coverage (or lack thereof) or lack of decent bike cameras as someone else has said, but there doesn't seem to be any real tactic or team work going on behind the breakaways? And no mention of how 'badly' Brad and/or Uran/Henao are doing? It seems a reasonably high profile race and it is getting daily coverage so why the lack of reports and interviews? I know it isn't the TdF or a GT but would have expected more coming off the back of TdF....

Or is everyone waiting for the Vuelta?


----------



## Stonechat (28 Jul 2013)

There are reports - just have to look for them, mainstream press has forgotten about cycling again


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Jul 2013)

Slaav said:


> May I ask why Sky are even at this race?
> 
> I am not sure if it is the coverage (or lack thereof) or lack of decent bike cameras as someone else has said, but there doesn't seem to be any real tactic or team work going on behind the breakaways? And no mention of how 'badly' Brad and/or Uran/Henao are doing? It seems a reasonably high profile race and it is getting daily coverage so why the lack of reports and interviews? I know it isn't the TdF or a GT but would have expected more coming off the back of TdF....


 
Err, you did notice that Henao came 4th yesteday and is now second overall, only 4 seconds down on the leader, which I would suggest is just about the best place for a GC contender to be? Whatever Sky are doing, and I agree it's hard to see what any teams are doing with the poor coverage, it seems to be working alright at the moment.


----------



## perplexed (29 Jul 2013)

You're right. The coverage is spectacularly bad.


----------



## Stonechat (29 Jul 2013)

Teams are only 6 so there is less control of the race by them


----------



## wwabbit (29 Jul 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Teams are only 6 so there is less control of the race by them


 
...also Sky are down to 5 riders. So don't be expecting much peloton control from them


----------



## rich p (29 Jul 2013)

Slaav said:


> May I ask why Sky are even at this race?


 
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/henao-into-second-overall-at-tour-de-pologne


----------



## SomethingLikeThat (29 Jul 2013)

perplexed said:


> You're right. The coverage is spectacularly bad.


 
Not even a race clock on screen as they were finishing yesterday.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jul 2013)

Did Carlton Kirby inflate all those roadside balloons personally?


----------



## Slaav (29 Jul 2013)

rich p said:


> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/henao-into-second-overall-at-tour-de-pologne


 
I must say that I posted that and then noticed Henao coming in 4th. I guess as a relative newbie, I am accustomed to much better and longer footage showing the teamwork etc in advance of the closing stages.

Went looking for overall and then gave up as had to 'get the dinner on'.

Thanks for link - useful reading completely debunks my (looking sill now) post/question!

Oh well..... Still glad to hear Wiggo doing his turn for the team; good to see/hear!


----------



## rich p (29 Jul 2013)

Slaav said:


> I must say that I posted that and then noticed Henao coming in 4th. I guess as a relative newbie, I am accustomed to much better and longer footage showing the teamwork etc in advance of the closing stages.
> 
> Went looking for overall and then gave up as had to 'get the dinner on'.
> 
> ...


Agreed! He seems to be using this race as a training ride to get in shape after his lay-off.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (29 Jul 2013)

Not impressed by the coverage so far - nor the race tbh. 

Ooooooorosport done the usual yesterday as well when it cut off my recording with 5k to go. The fact that i wasn't that bothered says something. 

On the upside i like the look of Riblon just now.


----------



## Stonechat (30 Jul 2013)

Riblon looks to be taking today's stage


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jul 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Riblon looks to be taking today's stage


Are you watching stage 2 highlights?


----------



## smutchin (30 Jul 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Riblon looks to be taking today's stage


 
Can't watch live coverage at the moment but latest report I heard was that the gap was 5'20" with 50km to go. I think the break will be caught...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jul 2013)

smutchin said:


> Can't watch live coverage at the moment but latest report I heard was that the gap was 5'20" with 50km to go. I think the break will be caught...


And it's now down to 4:30.


----------



## smutchin (30 Jul 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Are you watching stage 2 highlights?


 
Sounds like he might be. Oops! (BTDTGTTS)

According to Twitter, the four escapees are: Dyachenko (AST), Mestre (EUS), Selvaggi (VCD), Matysiak (CCC) - and the gap is down to 4mins with 40km to go...


----------



## Stonechat (30 Jul 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Are you watching stage 2 highlights?


 
Oh whoops got the right prog now


----------



## rich p (30 Jul 2013)

2.20 gap now


----------



## rich p (30 Jul 2013)

to the ucieczka!!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jul 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Oh whoops got the right prog now


Still, it was a classy finish from Riblon anyway!

Meanwhile BMC and Sky are on a mission.


----------



## rich p (30 Jul 2013)

Danny Pate is doing his bit amongst the BMC boys.


----------



## smutchin (30 Jul 2013)

Are the Poles trying to recreate the Champs-Elysees night-time finish?


----------



## smutchin (30 Jul 2013)

Hutarovich?


----------



## smutchin (30 Jul 2013)

THOR!


----------



## raindog (30 Jul 2013)

Crackin sprint!! Nice to see Hushovd winning again.


----------



## rich p (30 Jul 2013)

Swift was well out of postion in the last km- he seems to lack the nerveless quality to barge into the right place.


----------



## thom (30 Jul 2013)

raindog said:


> Crackin sprint!! Nice to see Hushovd winning again.


I would have liked to see Renshaw get it though - well positioned for it but didn't quite have enough.


----------



## smutchin (30 Jul 2013)

Sterling effort by Taylor Phinney in the last couple of km, doing a grand impression of HTC-era Tony Martin.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (30 Jul 2013)

rich p said:


> Swift was well out of postion in the last km- he seems to lack the nerveless quality to barge into the right place.


 
He just isn't a pure sprinter - he should be a Sagan / EBH type, but Sky aren't playing to his strengths. It just doesn't seem to be a time where sprinting is central.

But it is great to see Thor back to something like his best.


----------



## rich p (31 Jul 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> He just isn't a pure sprinter - he should be a Sagan / EBH type, but Sky aren't playing to his strengths. It just doesn't seem to be a time where sprinting is central.
> 
> But it is great to see Thor back to something like his best.


Possibly not, but the overhead shots from the run-in yesterday showed him backing of,f on more than one occasion, when a more aggressive rider wouldn't have been intimidated. If you aint in it, you can't win it - as, I think, Sagan might say


----------



## Flying_Monkey (31 Jul 2013)

rich p said:


> Possibly not, but the overhead shots from the run-in yesterday showed him backing of,f on more than one occasion, when a more aggressive rider wouldn't have been intimidated. If you aint in it, you can't win it - as, I think, Sagan might say


 
True. I also meant "it just doesn't seem to be a _team_ where sprinting is central" (not time - damn autocorrect!).


----------



## Flying_Monkey (31 Jul 2013)

Curiously, related to the participants in this race, CCC Polsat have just been removed from the starting line-up for the Tour of Portugal. It us apparently a registration technicality but there are murmerings about Rebellin (again...).


----------



## Stonechat (31 Jul 2013)

It was exciting and a difficult finish andHushovd did well


----------



## rich p (31 Jul 2013)

I saw the Rebellin, Polsat story and wondered if I was reading too much between the lines. Maybe they don't want to pull a Polish team from their national tour so have come up with this compromise.......or maybe it's the paperwork!
Anyone know why Sky only have 5 riders here when 6 is the maximum allowed? It means that apart from Danny Pate flogging his butt off, there is little or no chance of Swift having a lead-out of even one man.


----------



## thom (31 Jul 2013)

rich p said:


> I saw the Rebellin, Polsat story and wondered if I was reading too much between the lines. Maybe they don't want to pull a Polish team from their national tour so have come up with this compromise.......or maybe it's the paperwork!
> Anyone know why Sky only have 5 riders here when 6 is the maximum allowed? It means that apart from Danny Pate flogging his butt off, there is little or no chance of Swift having a lead-out of even one man.


Luke Rowe started but did not finish the first stage according to the tour of poland stage 1 results


----------



## Stonechat (31 Jul 2013)

some sort of illness


----------



## smutchin (31 Jul 2013)

Taylor Phinney: "No, I'm Spartacus!"


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2013)

Ooh,this could be close!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2013)

1.5 seconds!


----------



## rich p (31 Jul 2013)

brilliant by Phinney - I love it when they hold on!


----------



## smutchin (31 Jul 2013)

That was flipping brilliant. Chapeau, Taylor Phinney.


----------



## Sittingduck (31 Jul 2013)

What a ride!.


----------



## thom (31 Jul 2013)

wowsers


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2013)

thom said:


> wowsers



Great, wasn't it? I'd support fox hunting if it always ended like that!


----------



## smutchin (31 Jul 2013)

If he wasn't already, Phinney is now definitely among my top few favourite young riders. I love his attitude. That was pure racing from the heart. And fantastic to see him get a well-deserved reward for his efforts after his brave but futile heroics in the Tirreno-Adriatico earlier in the year. 

That was his first non-TT win as a pro, by the way. Won't be his last, I'm sure.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Jul 2013)

thom said:


> wowsers


 

Phew, that was edge of the seat stuff - fab!


----------



## rich p (31 Jul 2013)

I watched it live as Carlton Kirby said at 7km out that he might stay away.. My hoots of derision must have been heard in Katowice


----------



## smutchin (1 Aug 2013)

Caught the last few km of today's stage and was surprised to see Henao contesting the sprint finish. Was he after bonus seconds or something?

Thor won it fairly comfortably in the end though, so that's three in a row for BMC. Good effort.

I see Izagirre is now leader overall, so presumably he picked up some bonuses somewhere along the way. 

Edit: this clears it up: http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/tour-de-pologne-2013/stage-5/results

Tomorrow it's the stage they're calling Mr Nasty...


----------



## laurence (2 Aug 2013)

Gora Euskadi!


----------



## smutchin (2 Aug 2013)

The Izagirres: the Schlecks it's ok to like.


----------



## rich p (2 Aug 2013)

smutchin said:


> Caught the last few km of today's stage and was surprised to see Henao contesting the sprint finish. Was he after bonus seconds or something?
> 
> Thor won it fairly comfortably in the end though, so that's three in a row for BMC. Good effort.
> 
> ...


 
Attractivity prize? Hmmm! Not sure about this one.


----------



## smutchin (2 Aug 2013)

Ooh, this is fun!


----------



## smutchin (2 Aug 2013)

VAMOS EL PUMAAAAAA!

He's earned that.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Aug 2013)

Just thinking back, was that kefuffle yesterday just Columbia pre-booking a place for Atapuma in today's break?

Good racing. Riblon's still in exceptionally good form.


----------



## laurence (2 Aug 2013)

smutchin said:


> The Izagirres: the Schlecks it's ok to like.


 
are they brothers? hard to tell with Basques as some surnames are very common. i seem to recall the Etxeabarrias, who were totally unrelated - one was from Venezuala, i think. Etxea means house or home in Basque and is very common in names.

i like the idea of the Attractivity prize. is that for the shiniest bike or best hairstyle (pre and post helmet)?


----------



## smutchin (2 Aug 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Just thinking back, was that kefuffle yesterday just Columbia pre-booking a place for Atapuma in today's break?



I missed that but it seems his attempt to get in the break yesterday wasn't popular as he was deemed to be too high in GC. 

I think the Colombians have just come to this race with a very attacking mindset. Atapuma has been after a stage win since day one. 

Quite a lot of DNFs today. That was pretty brutal. 



> Good racing. Riblon's still in exceptionally good form.



Yes. Does he have enough of a lead to defend it in the time trial though? I reckon Majka might nick it.


----------



## smutchin (2 Aug 2013)

laurence said:


> are they brothers?



Yes - well, according to Wikipedia. And Carlton Kirby.


----------



## Stonechat (2 Aug 2013)

There is still a relatively small time gap suiting a good time trial performance. Will be interesting to see who is up to it


----------



## iLB (3 Aug 2013)

Do we think Brad will have anything to show in the final TT?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 Aug 2013)

I think Wiggins will win it (he's clearly been saving himself for only this). But of the GC contenders, I'm not sure. Unless he has improved his TTing still further, Henao has missed the boat this time. Riblon is not a great tester. Maybe Majka. It would be appropriate....


----------



## iLB (3 Aug 2013)

I like your optimism, Agree he has been targetting it. Stiff competition from the likes of Cancellara, Phinney, Pinnoti(?)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 Aug 2013)

iLB said:


> I like your optimism, Agree he has been targetting it. Stiff competition from the likes of Cancellara, Phinney, Pinnoti(?)


 
Phinney is certainly on form.


----------



## Stonechat (3 Aug 2013)

Taylor was 4th at the Olumpic TT so he likes the discipline


----------



## smutchin (3 Aug 2013)

On form alone, Phinney looks a good bet, but he'll have suffered on yesterday's stage - he's not built for climbing. 

Obvious money is on Wiggins or Cancellara, but my left field pick for the day is Tanel Kangert. 

For GC, I reckon Majka, but I wouldn't rule out Basso.


----------



## rowdin (3 Aug 2013)

wiggo puts Spartacus to the sword.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (3 Aug 2013)

Strong work from Wiggins, nearly a minute ahead of Spartacus, but he still canny descend for toffee.


----------



## iLB (3 Aug 2013)

WIGGINS!


----------



## iLB (3 Aug 2013)

Fabian checking out Wiggins' bike at the end


----------



## Slaav (3 Aug 2013)

iLB said:


> Fabian checking out Wiggins' bike at the end


 SO do we think he is 'admiring' it? Looking at it the way 'we' would look at an amazing bike? Is he 'checking it out'? Or is he looking for the magic 50+ seconds in that frame somewhere?

Or is he trying to get pointers first hand re design????? (Don't think it is this one!)


----------



## jarlrmai (3 Aug 2013)

maybe he got a job working for the UCI..


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 Aug 2013)

Barring mechanicals, Wiggins will win the ITT world championship this year.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (5 Aug 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Barring mechanicals, Wiggins will win the ITT world championship this year.


the course is fairly flat, a wee bump early on, and no descents, so it is tailor made for wiggins really. Is his pal froome riding ?


----------



## rowdin (5 Aug 2013)

froome's going for the road race world champs instead.


----------



## The Couch (5 Aug 2013)

Haven't been following much during my vacation in France... but I feel somebody needs to mention this in this tread:
Nice job from Weening! ... defintely didn't have that name in mind as winner
(FWIW, neither did I have Riblon up there)


----------

